# Sonali Bendre's co-star, Kunal Singh (film : Dil Hi Dil Mein) commits suicide



## Rockstar11 (Feb 8, 2008)

The chocolate-cutie hero, Kunal Singh, who is best known for his on-screen romance with Sonali Bendre in the film Dil Hi Dil Mein, committed suicide at his residence in Oshiwara. Though his Bollywood dreams did not take off big-time, he did star in some of the Bhojpuri and South Indian films too. The reason for his drastic step is yet to be uncovered.

A reliable source informs that, Kunal had a strained relationship with his wife, Anu and was never allowed to meet his two children. The 31-year old actor had been living with a struggling actress, Lavannya ever since and apparently she was the first to see his body hanging from the ceiling on Thursday. She then immediately informed the security guard, who then, called the police. No suicide note was found.

IndiaFm


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh! That's a bad news. But it's weird, a man committing suicide due to torture of wife! It has been vice versa news all-the-time.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

I remember!he used to star in few tamil films also.  what to believe and what NOT?see the comments in below url
*inhome.rediff.com/movies/2008/feb/07singh.htm


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I remember!he used to star in few tamil films also.  what to believe and what NOT?see the comments in below url
> *inhome.rediff.com/movies/2008/feb/07singh.htm



Don't believe that Comments. All fake ones. The news is true. He has committed suicide.
Check this from Hindustan Times : *www.hindustantimes.com/storypage/s...e=Actor+Kunal+Singh+commits+suicide+in+Mumbai


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

^Oh!they(@rediff) are confusing the suicide of Monal,sister of simran(the actress *ed opposite Chandrachud singh in tere mere sapne produced by AB) 5 yrs before.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 8, 2008)

Simran starred opposite Arshad Warsi and Not Chandrachur Singh


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 8, 2008)

Kiran_tech_mania said:


> Oh! That's a bad news. But it's weird, a man committing suicide due to torture of wife! It has been vice versa news all-the-time.



Happens all the time but it rarely makes to the news. This time it made it because it was a celebrity death.


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 8, 2008)

our local news paper says he was depressed with himself for not getting much opportunities in the films..thats the reason for his suicide..

may his soul rest in peace...


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 8, 2008)

RIP


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Feb 8, 2008)

i always remember his first film in tamil " *Khadhalar Dhinam* " for the song *" Roja Roja " *starring Opp Sonali Bindre


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

^sweet song that was!


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 8, 2008)

rip in hell.anyone commits suicide goes to hell


----------



## mrbgupta (Feb 8, 2008)

who whispered this in your ears?


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 8, 2008)

> In fact many movie-goers had a mass suicide after watchin his movie 5 years ago. May be he got a chance to watch his own movie and took this end.



Funny comments at the link praka provided...


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 10, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> who whispered this in your ears?


 SATAN


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 10, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Happens all the time but it rarely makes to the news. This time it made it because it was a celebrity death.



Well, that's something which is rare....wife torturing husband. However, a new reason is coming up now that Kunal had affair with a girl which was the reason for hatred of wife towards him....


----------



## mrbgupta (Feb 10, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> SATAN



must be.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 11, 2008)

ppl with suicidal tendencies  must  get treated from psychiatrists ASAP~!


----------

